# New! XD-M



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Damn it... I got my XD just the way I like it... and they come out with a new one!!!!

Short Reset Trigger!
Interchangable Backstraps!
Match Grade Barrels!

Read all about it!

http://springfield-armory.com/


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

Id like to know what the price is gonna be for one of these.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The gun shop near me had them for roughly $200 more than the regular XDs.


----------

